# Grain elevator buckets



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have hundreds of these leftover that i hate to throw away. I use them in my shop by fastening them (pre punched holes) to the wall and putting screws, nails, etc in. Makes it easy to find stuff. Free if you want but im in Elba AL. I do come to Pcola area once a month and could meet up. Send me a message and i will bring them as i come around.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I could use some of them.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

You got it


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Me too!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I could use about 20 if you can spare that many. I can come get them whenever is good. Not far from you at all.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yall just let me know how many you “think” you need and i will probably add an extra 20 to your stash. Im about 3 weeks out from being dowm that way.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I could use about 20 if you can spare that many. I can come get them whenever is good. Not far from you at all.


Sounds good Im around this weekend. Can leave them at my shop if you want to come by and pick up at your convenience.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

kmerr80 said:


> Sounds good Im around this weekend. Can leave them at my shop if you want to come by and pick up at your convenience.


Sending you a pm


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

How many are in a box?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

10ish to a box. Brought home 2 boxes. Most are used. Some new. I just rebuilt my elevators and most are just loose in my storage (100s) at work and lying around bc i dont throw anything away.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I would like to get maybe 25 or so. I'm in Andalusia so it would be no problem for me to run up to Elba one afternoon if that would work.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I could use some if there are still any. About 30. I am in Crestview, but can meet you when you come.


----------



## Escambia_Dude (Apr 19, 2019)

I could use 30. Rebuilding my washed away garage after Sally. I'm in Pensacola...would love to buy you lunch or pay for your gas if you come by this way.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Escambia_Dude said:


> I could use 30. Rebuilding my washed away garage after Sally. I'm in Pensacola...would love to buy you lunch or pay for your gas if you come by this way.


 Kind of you but no need. Will be getting in touch with all of you over next several weeks as i pass through


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Pm sent. Very generous offer


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I’d love to have 15-20 of these! Great of you to offer!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I would like about 25, if any are left.

Thanks either way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you get over to the Florala area much? If so, I could meet you and distribute them for ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Outside9 said:


> Do you get over to the Florala area much? If so, I could meet you and distribute them for ya.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do. Thats sounds like a plan there if you would be willing to distribute some. Thanks! I can still bring some as i come down monthly as well. There will be plenty of these to go around and going forward as i replace about 500 yearly at my mill. So yall keep that in mind


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

kmerr80 said:


> I do. Thats sounds like a plan there if you would be willing to distribute some. Thanks! I can still bring some as i come down monthly as well. There will be plenty of these to go around and going forward as i replace about 500 yearly at my mill. So yall keep that in mind


I’m retired, my wife’s out of town for two weeks and I’m just tinkering around the property. Probably run to Milton today.

I sent you a pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> I’m retired, my wife’s out of town for two weeks and I’m just tinkering around the property. Probably run to Milton today.
> 
> get on that sawmill, boy. no time to tinker. lol.
> jack


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Very generous offer! If you have any left on this run I would love to get about 25-30 please. Thank you so much.

Outside9, if you end up getting them I can swing by when I come through Baker headed to my farm in N Covington County. 

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Just curious, is that a PM thing? I mean, do you replace them before they break and jam other things up? They just don't look like wear parts that would break that often, but then again, I don't know dick about how grain elevators work.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Corpsman said:


> Just curious, is that a PM thing? I mean, do you replace them before they break and jam other things up? They just don't look like wear parts that would break that often, but then again, I don't know dick about how grain elevators work.


They dont wear down as often as you think, but i have 12 elevators at different intervals of maintenance, and some elevators move more grain per day then some of the others. And each elevator has 150 to 300 buckets. So there is a flight always getting replaced. The lips of these elevators start wearing down, therefore decreasing the amount of grain to be picked up. Eventually the grain will start backing up prior to entering the elevator-but usually you can decrease that spead as well to accommodate the wear. But at some point it gets too slow for production. In extreme wear the lip of the bucket will begin to peel off and plug up your spouting down the line too. How abrasive the grain is factors in the wear too.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

where is your place in elba? you know that's my hometown, right?
jack


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jack2 said:


> where is your place in elba? you know that's my hometown, right?
> jack


I remember you and i talking about that a while back. Im between Elba and Brockton off of 84


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the next time i'm down in tarentum, i'll hit you up.
jack


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jack2 said:


> the next time i'm down in tarentum, i'll hit you up.
> jack


Do that. I thought about you yesterday when i passed through Hamilton Crossroads where the bars were. Used to be Dyess i believe. My farm isnt too far from Tarentum (near New Hope)


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

for real? sob.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hamilton crossroads on 231?
jack


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jack2 said:


> hamilton crossroads on 231?
> jack


Yep Wasnt it called Dyess or ***** bar there just up from the go cart factory.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

D.y.k.e.s 

that shit is annoying admin


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't drink so i wouldn't know.
jack


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome offer. I like to get 20 or so also. I can grab from outside9 once he gets a hold of some. Thanks


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my uncle used to own "shoats tavern" on 231.
jack


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Could definitely use some of these. In the Garcon area if i can help with pick up or delivery in anyway.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Diving off in a bobcat repair and doing weekend chores. If im slow to respond dont get worried. I have enough to go around. Looks like me and Outside will get together in a week or two and let him get some down to yall. Yellow and Hookey i will get with yall this week with yours since you are close by. Bare with me and i will get everybody some very soon. Yall taking these helps me free up some room and they are handy for organizing


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Outside I live in Milton and can be a distribution point for the pace Miltonites if you get a load. Thanks 
8 five zero 2 0 7 eight eight 41


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know if you guys watch Smarter Every Day on YouTube, but it's great. He did a complete breakdown of farm sized grain bins, and it's fascinating.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

ill take some , im in Elberta and can meet or take a road trip. Thanks
they will work great in my new shop if/when it gets built.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> I don't know if you guys watch Smarter Every Day on YouTube, but it's great. He did a complete breakdown of farm sized grain bins, and it's fascinating.


I watched that over A couple of cups coffee this morning…… Very interesting, thanks for posting it…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Live up in Crestview. Not to awful far from you. I could use 20 and would be more than happy to drive and get a truck load to distribute down to the folks. My schedule is open for the most part so let me know what works best.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> I have hundreds of these leftover that i hate to throw away. I use them in my shop by fastening them (pre punched holes) to the wall and putting screws, nails, etc in. Makes it easy to find stuff. Free if you want but im in Elba AL. I do come to Pcola area once a month and could meet up. Send me a message and i will bring them as i come around.
> View attachment 1082028
> View attachment 1082029
> View attachment 1082030


These Alabama fans could use some Auburn blue in their garages. LOL


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

well, i'll tell you guys that i bought all of the buckets and at a fair price you can now get them from me.
pm your order .....cash only.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

FoteeFy said:


> These Alabama fans could use some Auburn blue in their garages. LOL


roe tied.
jack


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like to get 20 of them, if they're not all spoken for. I live out near Innerarity / Perdido Key. Just let me know where to pick them up. I'll be glad to buy you lunch or whatever. Thanks.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I will be digging these out of storage this week and slowly getting in touch with all of you.


----------



## pensadawg (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool of you to do this! I would like 10 - 15 of them. I'm available anytime to meet at a pickup site. Also, don't mind delivering some to the Cordova Park/East Hill/Downtown area if needed.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I wouldn’t mind 15-20 of them. If Outside grabs some and he will hold me those I will get up with him and get them If he doesn’t mind.


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

If you still have 22 or so I would love to have some for my classroom. They look like they would make awesome organizers.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Did you ever get these dug out?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have them ready to go, just have not made it that way yet like i thought i would


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

No problem. I thought I had missed it. Saw one for sale in that auction and remembered these.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I’m retired, my wife’s out of town for two weeks and I’m just tinkering around the property. Probably run to Milton today.
> 
> I sent you a pm.
> 
> ...


I'm meeting kmerr80 in Florala tomorrow morning to pick up a load of these


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I would like to just leave these in my truck and not have unload these. Then drive over to Milton next week with them. Maybe Pensacola but not likely.

I looked back over the thread for those asking for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I am in Crestview. Where do you live?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

gameaholic said:


> I am in Crestview. Where do you live?


Getting you yours isn’t a problem but I live in Baker. I usually make a trip there once or twice a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I am going to Pensacola in the morning. I can come by on the way back. Or if you are back before I leave, I could drop some i Pensacola while I am there.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

gameaholic said:


> I am going to Pensacola in the morning. I can come by on the way back. Or if you are back before I leave, I could drop some i Pensacola while I am there.


I probably won’t be back until 10:30 or 11. 

I will PM you my number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I’m in Milton. Would definitely like to get some


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

chaps said:


> Outside I live in Milton and can be a distribution point for the pace Miltonites if you get a load. Thanks
> 8 five zero 2 0 7 eight eight 41


You are definitely on the list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

If you have some for me Outside I’ll be at camp till Monday evening. I can drop by and get them or you can drop them by my camper. If you don't grab any for me no big deal.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I’m still on your list hopefully. looking forward to these!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Also i will have more about february if there is not enough this go around. Sorry it took me so long to get these going


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Going to have to be a lot for everyone on list. I count 18 on my list. 

I will do my best to be fair and I’m willing to wait on getting any of them until next time.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

im in no hurry , new shop not built yet, hoping Feb.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I forgot about these! I’ll be glad to run up and get some, and also fine with waiting. My garage is full of Christmas junk right now anyway.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay, so I picked up 110 of these things. If everyone is okay, I will give each ten, starting at the top of the list until they are gone.

Myself and others have already given up their’s for now.

What day y’all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I am in no hurry. go ahead and fill others orders so you don't have to meet people multiple times. I can wait or even meet him on another distribution.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

gameaholic said:


> I am in no hurry. go ahead and fill others orders so you don't have to meet people multiple times. I can wait or even meet him on another distribution.


I’m good with you coming by and getting 10 or whatever. I’ve got your 10 laid out on a trailer.

I suspect I may not hear from some


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I will come get mine if you don’t get enough response. I’m sure you want them out of the way sooner rather than later.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I can wait on mine as well. I come thru Baker headed to my farm north of Andalusia but won't be headed that way before Christmas. I will check with you next time I am that way and see if you still have any. Don't worry about holding them for me if someone needs/wants them now, I can wait and am in no hurry. I still have your phone number from our exchanges last year around this time. I will holler on my next pass thru. Thanks!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

joebuck said:


> I can wait on mine as well. I come thru Baker headed to my farm north of Andalusia but won't be headed that way before Christmas. I will check with you next time I am that way and see if you still have any. Don't worry about holding them for me if someone needs/wants them now, I can wait and am in no hurry. I still have your phone number from our exchanges last year around this time. I will holler on my next pass thru. Thanks!


I tried sending you a couple of PMs, about children need Christmas.

Call me, if y’all are still doing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Dont worry about mine outside. I'm close enough to grab some next time he has some.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

So, how about this to get us started?

Surei -10
Chaps - 10
K-Bill - 10
FL- scout - 10
JoeBuck - 10
SH27 - not sure where you live
Can’tgit- 10

That’s 70, if we go with 10 each for now.

Leaves me with enough for 4 more people. I will wait to see if anyone reply’s. If not, I will get more to the seven listed.

FL-scout is just up the road from me right now. I may go see him tomorrow, if any of you know or live close to him. I might see if he is willing to take extra back to Pace with him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Fishnspot- if you get with me, I can get you 10 easy enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Outside9 said:


> So, how about this to get us started?
> 
> Surei -10
> Chaps - 10
> ...


im in Elberta


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

SH27GameFish said:


> im in Elberta


Never mind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I sent you a PM.

Thanks


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Been out spreading Christmas cheer, grain elevator buckets today.

Got around to fishinspot, gameaholic and fl_scout.

Great seeing y’all 

Still working on the list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks. Great meeting you


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks to Kmerr80 for the grain buckets and to Outside for coordinating all of these. I truly appreciate both of you as they will be of good use to us!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

fla_scout said:


> Thanks to Kmerr80 for the grain buckets and to Outside for coordinating all of these. I truly appreciate both of you as they will be of good use to us!


You are welcome sir


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> You are welcome sir


Thank you, sir! You get down this way, give me a shout and we'll grab lunch.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Thank you, sir! You get down this way, give me a shout and we'll grab lunch.


Thanks and will do. Same if yall ever get up to Elba or Saint Joe


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to both of you also from me. Appreciate the kindness in offering these and outside for coordinating them. Great meeting you Outside. Always good to finally put a face with a name. Great folks on here.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Riding to Milton today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Riding to Milton today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Outside. It was great meeting you. My wife already commandeered a few of them for flowers.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

PM sent, Outside!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, Outside! Good meeting you. And thank you, Kmerr! These things are gonna come in handy!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Y’all are welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Coming to Milton on thursday and can bring a load if anybody wants some more?


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you coming through Crestview?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

gameaholic said:


> Are you coming through Crestview?


Yes


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I would like to get the other 20 if posible. I live of hwy 85. Can meet, I should be off tomorrow, just plan to go to the camp off 331 to fill feeders.I'll send you my number.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I will take another 15-20 if you have them. I work in Milton and can PM you my number if you have some room.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like 20 if you have additional. I can meet in Crestview. I can pm my number. Thank you!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Trip had to be postponed early this morning. Night shift decided to break everything so i had to come hold everybody's hand and make sure things were repaired accordingly today. Will be back down next week and will get with all of you.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

These are stout buckets, much appreciated! Many uses!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

Are you out of buckets yet? I’d take 20 or so if you have some…. Will be traveling from Bonifay to Pensacola on Sunday if that helps…


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I will be making a trip down next week, i still have several hundred.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

sureicanfish said:


> These are stout buckets, much appreciated! Many uses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My in-laws at Thanksgiving!
How did you get that picture?


----------

